# The Super Mario Bros. Movie (April 7, 2023)



## Mider T (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Mael (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 16, 2020)

If they do it like Sonic this could be good, maybe even open up a Smash Bros. Cinematic Universe down the line.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Sep 16, 2020)

please dont suck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 17, 2020)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> please dont suck




If he dies, he dies.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 17, 2020)

Boy, can’t wait for those fart jokes!


----------



## Aeternus (Sep 19, 2020)

Most likely it won't be good but you never know. Would have preferred an animated one but let's hope it is at least OK.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 19, 2020)

Aeternus said:


> Most likely it won't be good but you never know. Would have preferred an animated one but let's hope it is at least OK.



It is going to be animated. Made by Illumination, who are responsible for the fucking Minions.


----------



## Mael (Sep 19, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> It is going to be animated. Made by Illumination, who are responsible for the fucking Minions.


And it's dead in the water.


----------



## justcamtro (Oct 9, 2020)

BlazingInferno said:


> It is going to be animated. Made by Illumination, who are responsible for the fucking Minions.


Yeah, but I think it's animated by them because it might be the deal Nintendo and Universe for the theme park or something i guess?


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 11, 2020)

Why do we need this when we already have Super Mario Bros. (1993)?


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 12, 2020)

If it's animated, then I'm hopeful.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 13, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> Why do we need this when we already have Super Mario Bros. (1993)?


Amazing.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 13, 2020)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> please dont suck


That is both Luigi's and Kirby's gimmick


----------



## justcamtro (Oct 13, 2020)

Sunrider said:


> If it's animated, then I'm hopeful.


It is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 13, 2020)

Guys guys guys guys


Found it. Totally legit.


----------



## Mael (Oct 13, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Guys guys guys guys
> 
> 
> Found it. Totally legit.


Anonymoose fan I see.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 13, 2020)

Hopefully Nintendo does the story, because Illumination is lazy and does sloppy ass work. 



mr_shadow said:


> Why do we need this when we already have Super Mario Bros. (1993)?


It really is the most perfect movie. It's mind fracturing stupid. And I love it.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 13, 2020)

Get hype


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 13, 2020)

Pilaf said:


> Get hype


They could always remake this:


----------



## justcamtro (Oct 13, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> They could always remake this:


Hell yeah this is best one


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 18, 2020)

I will likely wait for reviews before seeing this film.

Will any of the actors who play the characters in the game be providing the voices for this movie?

Also, if this movie is successful, could it possibly lead to a _Legend of Zelda_ movie? I would much rather see a movie of that franchise than one of the _Mario_ franchise.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 18, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I will likely wait for reviews before seeing this film.
> 
> Will any of the actors who play the characters in the game be providing the voices for this movie?
> 
> Also, if this movie is successful, could it possibly lead to a _Legend of Zelda_ movie? I would much rather see a movie of that franchise than one of the _Mario_ franchise.


One person plays Mario, Luigi, Wario, and Waluigi


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 18, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> One person plays Mario, Luigi, Wario, and Waluigi



Yes, I know that; is that not very impressive?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 18, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> One person plays Mario, Luigi, Wario, and Waluigi


I mean, they kinda already are.

And that's what was said.

So...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 18, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, I know that; is that not very impressive?


He hardly speaks lol


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 18, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> He hardly speaks lol



Obviously, he will need to speak in this movie, unless the filmmakers plan to have him be similar to Scooby Doo in that he speaks only in brief sentence fragments; in the recent _Scoob_ film, it was very weird hearing Scooby speak in complete, coherent sentences, since he has only ever spoken in fragments, before.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 18, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Obviously, he will need to speak in this movie, unless the filmmakers plan to have him be similar to Scooby Doo in that he speaks only in brief sentence fragments; in the recent _Scoob_ film, it was very weird hearing Scooby speak in complete, coherent sentences, since he has only ever spoken in fragments, before.


I figure they will probably get some actors attached to this thing, like Martinet has had the role for a long time and he even tried to give Mario a more American Italian thing at first, but I don't know if they're going to want to go the route Mario has since he could speak. In Mario RPG, Mario and Luigi, and in 3D games where characters talk he rarely is referenced to have spoken other than his little exclamations and the like. He goes as far as to pantomime things in Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars. I really hope he does speak and that it's not in a voice that will get annoying in longer bouts. 

Samantha Kelly, Peach's voice actress also does Toad and Toadette too. The only one who isn't doing double duty is Deanna Mustard who does Daisy and she IS Daisy to me at this point. She's been that voice since 2003 and she voice Daisy through the Double Dash where that "Hi I'm Daisy" line was her big thing. The voice is just obnoxious enough... 

I just wonder how much of all that people can take. Like Luigi and Peach have the most normal voices and Peach probably talks in more complete sentences, but her acting has never been particularly good either. It feels like it would be weird to change one cast member and not them all.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 18, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I figure they will probably get some actors attached to this thing, like Martinet has had the role for a long time and he even tried to give Mario a more American Italian thing at first, but I don't know if they're going to want to go the route Mario has since he could speak. In Mario RPG, Mario and Luigi, and in 3D games where characters talk he rarely is referenced to have spoken other than his little exclamations and the like. He goes as far as to pantomime things in Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars. I really hope he does speak and that it's not in a voice that will get annoying in longer bouts.
> 
> Samantha Kelly, Peach's voice actress also does Toad and Toadette too. The only one who isn't doing double duty is Deanna Mustard who does Daisy and she IS Daisy to me at this point. She's been that voice since 2003 and she voice Daisy through the Double Dash where that "Hi I'm Daisy" line was her big thing. The voice is just obnoxious enough...
> 
> I just wonder how much of all that people can take. Like Luigi and Peach have the most normal voices and Peach probably talks in more complete sentences, but her acting has never been particularly good either. It feels like it would be weird to change one cast member and not them all.



Given that the games are made in Japan, how did Nintendo choose to use American actors for the characters?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 18, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Given that the games are made in Japan, how did Nintendo choose to use American actors for the characters?


Marios voice actor actually started doing it at trade shows for some kind of live Mario on a screen thing where he talks to people walking by. The first Peach voice actress for a game here was in Mario 64 and it was Leslie Swan. She actually worked at Nintendo of America and if you own the old Nintendo power comics you can see her name in the front of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 18, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Marios voice actor actually started doing it at trade shows for some kind of live Mario on a screen thing where he talks to people walking by. The first Peach voice actress for a game here was in Mario 64 and it was Leslie Swan. She actually worked at Nintendo of America and if you own the old Nintendo power comics you can see her name in the front of them.



Have you ever played _Mario Teaches Typing?_ I heard that that was Charles Martinet's first appearance as Mario.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 18, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Have you ever played _Mario Teaches Typing?_ I heard that that was Charles Martinet's first appearance as Mario.


Yeah, I think it used to be in the Babbages by my house, I played it some there. He worked before those games even at the trade shows, and the first time he did the voice on an official Miyamoto game was 64. Mario had other voices for the cartoon in the 90s and Luigi and Wario had different voice actors at first in the games. They all became Martinet later on. 

Yoshi actually has a voice actor, it's a Japanese dude who does music for Nintendo. I can't remember his name, but they named the little white dog KK from Animal Crossing after him.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 18, 2020)

Have any details of the plot of this movie yet been revealed, or is it still too early for that?



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah, I think it used to be in the Babbages by my house, I played it some there. He worked before those games even at the trade shows, and the first time he did the voice on an official Miyamoto game was 64. Mario had other voices for the cartoon in the 90s and Luigi and Wario had different voice actors at first in the games. They all became Martinet later on.
> 
> Yoshi actually has a voice actor, it's a Japanese dude who does music for Nintendo. I can't remember his name, but they named the little white dog KK from Animal Crossing after him.



That is most fascinating.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 18, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Have any details of the plot of this movie yet been revealed, or is it still too early for that?
> 
> 
> 
> That is most fascinating.


I think it's too early for that, but knowing the try-hards at Illumination it will be Peach gets kidnapped and they have to save her. I don't think that studio is known for their out there ideas. 

Man, there was some dream cast list that had Michael Keaton and Bowser and I can't stop thinking about that lol


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 18, 2020)

This needs to do well so we can finally get another Fire Emblem anime:


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 18, 2020)

Isn't that a black clover opening?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 18, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> Isn't that a black clover opening?


It is, it's been remade with Fire Emblem characters from Three Houses.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 10, 2021)

We have some news: 


So this is pretty exciting because Foreman Spike is a Wrecking Crew character and it sounds like this movie actually might go into the backstory and history the characters have in the games in some ways. Like, even most Nintendo properties don't acknowledge Wrecking Crew and that being a Mario game technically.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 10, 2021)

Weird how this is the first bit of news we’ve gotten since the announcement.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 10, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Weird how this is the first bit of news we’ve gotten since the announcement.


It's not, they announced they were pushing it back a while ago too. There's just been very little news. It's ironic that Nintendo is better at keeping their movie from having leaks than their games.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 10, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's not, they announced they were pushing it back a while ago too. There's just been very little news. It's ironic that Nintendo is better at keeping their movie from having leaks than their games.


I mean, considering the _other_ Mario movie...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 10, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I mean, considering the _other_ Mario movie...


I'm going to go ahead and say the other Mario movie isn't as bad as people act like it is. It's not good, but for 90s bullshit it feels pretty standard quality-wise. The thing about it that makes it stand out is the striking visuals and just how un-Mario it is. But I mean it feels more Mario than the Street Fighter movie is Street Fighter for instance. 

I've come to kind of defend it because while the movie isn't good it feels like it gets a lot of shit and there is some reason to believe it would be better remembered if the discourse surrounding games at the time wasn't that they were evil and that they were going to make kids violent. 

Even the rumors that Nintendo was so ashamed of it are exaggerated because they knew even back then the Mario brand was strong. They even borrowed the last name idea from the movie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 10, 2021)

Other News: 

The Super Mario movie will be a Peacock exclusive in the US after it leaves cinemas​
All Universal, Illumination and DreamWorks films will come to Peacock first after theatres
The upcoming Super Mario animated movie will be available exclusively on Peacock in the US once it leaves cinemas.

A new deal struck between Universal and Peacock will ensure that all Universal, DreamWorks and Illumination films will come to Peacock no more than 4 months after their theatrical debuts, Reuters reports.

These will include such planned 2022 movies as Jurassic World: Dominion, a new movie from Get Out filmmaker Jordan Peele and new entries in the Minions and Puss in Boots series.

However, it will also include the Super Mario movie, which is currently in production at Illumination.

The deal refers to the ‘pay-one’ window, which is the period of time after a film leaves cinemas and is then added to streaming platforms or TV channels.

The pay-one window is usually 18 months long but the new deal will see it split into three segments of 4, 10 and 4 months.

Peacock will get the movies exclusively for the first 4 months, after which it will be offered to other streaming services like  or HBO Max for 10 months. Then Peacock will get them exclusively again for the final 4 months.

 president   in January 2020 that development of the Super Mario animated film was “moving along for an anticipated theatrical release around 2022”.

In May 2020 a source close to Illumination then told Deadline that  despite the COVID-19 pandemic, because remote working had already been an established practice at the studio.

Chris Meledandri, the American film producer and CEO of Illumination,  in May. Meledandri is currently producing the Super Mario movie alongside Nintendo’s .

Nintendo president Shuntaro Furukawa recently indicated that  featuring its other game series, and Meledandri’s appointment could suggest a future relationship with the Despicable Me creator.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 15, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> We have some news:
> 
> 
> So this is pretty exciting because Foreman Spike is a Wrecking Crew character and it sounds like this movie actually might go into the backstory and history the characters have in the games in some ways. Like, even most Nintendo properties don't acknowledge Wrecking Crew and that being a Mario game technically.



Why does the character look like a Jewish caricature?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 15, 2021)

Dont see it.


----------



## butcher50 (Aug 15, 2021)

Loved the edgy live-action 1993 version as a kid and still love it today as an adult.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 15, 2021)

Huh, Foreman Spike looks like a Mario character if it was made in the late 80s, early 90s. Not that bad.


----------



## justcamtro (Aug 15, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Huh, Foreman Spike looks like a Mario character if it was made in the late 80s, early 90s. Not that bad.


He's from Mario Wrecking Crew game in 90s iirc.


edit: nvm its 1985.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 15, 2021)

I can see this guy making a comeback in the Mario games around the time this movie comes out. Hopefully now I’ve posted in the right thread


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 16, 2021)

dr_shadow said:


> Why does the character look like a Jewish caricature?


You're posting in the right section cause you're projecting , my guy.



justcamtro said:


> He's from Mario Wrecking Crew game in 90s iirc.
> 
> 
> edit: nvm its 1985.



Seriously?! I had no fucking idea that game even existed, so that's official art of the character back when? That's dope, guess I was right and wrong at once.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justcamtro (Aug 16, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Seriously?! I had no fucking idea that game even existed, so that's official art of the character back when? That's dope, guess I was right and wrong at once.


Yep seem so! I had no clue who he was until i found out about that recently lol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 16, 2021)

L O R E


----------



## Yamato (Aug 18, 2021)

Just stumbled upon this and an curious what it will be like now


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 23, 2021)

Casting announcements from the Nintendo Direct


----------



## Mider T (Sep 23, 2021)

Keegan Michael Key as Toad


----------



## Karma (Sep 23, 2021)

Awful


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 23, 2021)

Ngl, I don’t hate Seth Rogen as DK, I can see it. Jack Black as Bowser, I’ll have to hear how that’s gonna go  Charlie Day as Luigi, well if you seen his work, you can tell right there the direction they’re going to take the characters in.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 23, 2021)

Well all my enthusiasm for this went straight down the toilet. 

We need a plumber.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 23, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Well all my enthusiasm for this went straight down the toilet.
> 
> We need a plumber.


Were you even enthusiastic in the first place


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 23, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> Were you even enthusiastic in the first place




Sometimes I remember my childhood and being excited about things for a minute or two, then I remember the manifold crushing realities of adulthood and the likelihood we'll die in the Climate Wars over the next decades. I'd like to be enthusiastic about this. But now I'm afraid it's passed.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 23, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Sometimes I remember my childhood and being excited about things for a minute or two, then I remember the manifold crushing realities of adulthood and the likelihood we'll die in the Climate Wars over the next decades. I'd like to be enthusiastic about this. But now I'm afraid it's passed.


This is… incredibly depressing

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 23, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> This is… incredibly depressing



Let's a go!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 23, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> Let's a go!


Country roads
Take me home

It's-a me
_Mari-oooooooo_


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 23, 2021)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Country roads
> Take me home
> 
> It's-a me
> _Mari-oooooooo_


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 23, 2021)

Wow

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Big G (Sep 23, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 24, 2021)

I’m happy with everyone but Chris Pratt

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Big G (Sep 24, 2021)

Jack Black Bowser is great

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mider T (Sep 24, 2021)

The Big G said:


> Jack Black Bowser is great


I expected @Cardboard Tube Knight to post this.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 24, 2021)

Mider T said:


> I expected @Cardboard Tube Knight to post this.


I actually am not that attached to Bowsette and Bowser is like the second worst villain in the Mario series right on top of Wart.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## butcher50 (Sep 26, 2021)

What's with the enemy mentality of young liberal americans towards Mr.Chris Pratt ? did he peed in their shoes ?

_i mean i still dislike Ryan Reynolds for ruining Blade 3 but you i don't see me SHOUTING ABOUT IT ALL THE TIME !_


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 26, 2021)

butcher50 said:


> What's with the enemy mentality of young liberal americans towards Mr.Chris Pratt ? did he peed in their shoes ?
> 
> _i mean i still dislike Ryan Reynolds for ruining Blade 3 but you i don't see me SHOUTING ABOUT IT ALL THE TIME !_


He literally has one character that he plays and it hasn’t been deployed effectively since like Lego Movie. 

Reynolds also at least seems passionate about projects sometimes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 26, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> He literally has one character that he plays and it hasn’t been deployed effectively since like Lego Movie.
> 
> Reynolds also at least seems passionate about projects sometimes.


I don’t think that’s it. Things seemed to have changed after word got out that he goes to a homophobic church.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 26, 2021)

BlazingInferno said:


> I don’t think that’s it. Things seemed to have changed after word got out that he goes to a homophobic church.


I mean there is that too, but even my roommate who loves Pratt is like "this is a bad choice". (she literally has a picture of Pratt upstairs getting his pants tugged down by a raptor) He doesn't fit what we generally see the character as, even before every game had him voiced.

One time when someone asked me who I would like to see play a live action Mario the best I could come up with was Oscar Isaacs. I think that could honestly work in cartoon form too.

But really I think that might be part of it, the whole church thing, but I also think there's fatigue with him, there's how some of the projects he's been in have just left a bad taste in people's mouths, and then there is how he doesn't come off as all that varied or charismatic. I'm not even sure most normal people know about that church thing, like if you don't remember Elliot Page going after him you could have missed it.

My issue is he doesn't fit my idea of the character, like maybe this will be a Bradely Cooper as Rocket thing and he will be great. Maybe I won't even notice it's him.

But I doubt it. To tell the truth it doesn't really matter to me, I'll go see the movie unless it looks like dog shit or at least I'll end up buying it. I've loved Mario since I could remember, it's a game that's connected hardcore to my childhood, some of my only memories of my real mom are of playing Mario 2 with her, and shit like that. I'll support the movie because I really want more video game movies like this to be made and I want them to be the kind of thing that people of all ages can get into because there's some great stories and characters in there.

Damn, now does anyone else think Bradely Cooper doing a New York accent could pull this Mario shit off well?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Sep 26, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I mean there is that too, but even my roommate who loves Pratt is like "this is a bad choice". (she literally has a picture of Pratt upstairs getting his pants tugged down by a raptor) He doesn't fit what we generally see the character as, even before every game had him voiced.
> 
> One time when someone asked me who I would like to see play a live action Mario the best I could come up with was Oscar Isaacs. I think that could honestly work in cartoon form too.
> 
> ...


Bradley*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 26, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Bradley*


Go on, get!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## xenos5 (Sep 26, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I mean there is that too, but even my roommate who loves Pratt is like "this is a bad choice". (she literally has a picture of Pratt upstairs getting his pants tugged down by a raptor) He doesn't fit what we generally see the character as, even before every game had him voiced.
> 
> One time when someone asked me who I would like to see play a live action Mario the best I could come up with was Oscar Isaacs. I think that could honestly work in cartoon form too.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, the Passenger movie is a pretty good example of that. He plays an MC who literally dooms a woman to death (wakes her up from cryosleep on a spaceship knowing she cannot be put back into it) just to escape his loneliness and she fucking forgives him and no amount of "charm" can make that not feel dirty.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 26, 2021)

xenos5 said:


> Oh yeah, the Passenger movie is a pretty good example of that. He plays an MC who literally dooms a woman to death (wakes her up from cryosleep on a spaceship knowing she cannot be put back into it) just to escape his loneliness and she fucking forgives him and no amount of "charm" can make that not feel dirty.


The fact that script made it to theaters as a love story tells you that we need new blood in Hollywood. It was just a mess and honestly some edits and a few reshoots could have made it a decent horror thing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 27, 2021)

Are Americans able to recognize bad casting without resorting to the same old boring political bullshit?

Chris Patt's fine for the one role he plays well.

But he's not Super Mario. Neither is any actor for pretty much character they picked. Charlie Day is the one possible exception and mostly because Luigi's Mansion's exists.

Jack Black as Bowser is the absolute worst cast of the movie though. Makes absolutely no sense cause you just know he's just going to be Jack Black.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 27, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Are Americans able to recognize bad casting without resorting to the same old boring political bullshit?
> 
> Chris Patt's fine for the one role he plays well.
> 
> ...


Jack Black played a pretty convincing teen age girl, so I don't really want to hear another bad word about him. 

Everyone in this besides Pratt has showed how varied they are at least once. Everyone else in this makes sense on some level especially DK. 

And no one said anything political, people just don't like that Pratt gets put in these roles where he does the same boring shit with it every time. Even then I'm still excited for this movie because I kind of trust Shigeru Miyamoto. The man who said "lets delay the N64 by almost a year because Mario's controls aren't right" has some kaiju sized omega level nuts and I'm inclined to give at least him the chance to impress me.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 27, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Jack Black played a pretty convincing teen age girl, so I don't really want to hear another bad word about him.



I said exactly 0 bad things about Jack Black. This is an illumination movie. If you expect nuanced, believable acting from Jack Black here, that's on you. The fuck Miyamoto knows about any of this? The heads of Illumination were literally made giant big wigs of Nintendo and you think Miyamoto is looking at Jack Black Cock Push Ups in Pick of Destiny and going OOOOOOH I FOUNDU MAI BOWSA-SAN



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Everyone in this besides Pratt has showed how varied they are at least once. Everyone else in this makes sense on some level especially DK.



On "some" delusional level these casting might make sense but on every other level of reality, this is just your typical brainless Ilumination big name casting with absolutely no care of who fits. Or maybe you thought Matthew Mcconaughey playing a generic Koala was great.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And no one said anything political



Gee whizz, Chris is possibly maybe a meat eating religious conservative! That rustles my jammies! Also that one movie he made is kinda sexist!! Oh boy, that's buad!

None of this bullshit matters to how bad his casting as Super Mario is.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 27, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I said exactly 0 bad things about Jack Black. This is an illumination movie. If you expect nuanced, believable acting from Jack Black here, that's on you. The fuck Miyamoto knows about any of this? The heads of Illumination were literally made giant big wigs of Nintendo and you think Miyamoto is looking at Jack Black Cock Push Ups in Pick of Destiny and going OOOOOOH I FOUNDU MAI BOWSA-SAN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever you fucking sad sack, but you might want to drop that "dreamer of possibilities" shit from under your name. It's false advertising.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 27, 2021)

Hahaha. God damn, struck a nerve. Still a better reply than actually defending something as bottom of the barrel as the studio behind Minions.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 28, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I said exactly 0 bad things about Jack Black. This is an illumination movie. If you expect nuanced, believable acting from Jack Black here, that's on you. The fuck Miyamoto knows about any of this? The heads of Illumination were literally made giant big wigs of Nintendo and you think Miyamoto is looking at Jack Black Cock Push Ups in Pick of Destiny and going OOOOOOH I FOUNDU MAI BOWSA-SAN


i fucking lost it


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 30, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2021)

Biggest travesty of this is Anya Taylor-Joy getting conned into playing this and wasting her precious time where she could be doing good stuff like she usually does.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 2, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Biggest travesty of this is Anya Taylor-Joy getting conned into playing this and wasting her precious time where she could be doing good stuff like she usually does.


>implying this isn't the best thing she's ever done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 3, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Biggest travesty of this is Anya Taylor-Joy getting conned into playing this and wasting her precious time where she could be doing good stuff like she usually does.


Like New Mutants, Glass, and Vampire Academy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 3, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Biggest travesty of this is Anya Taylor-Joy getting conned into playing this and wasting her precious time where she could be doing good stuff like she usually does.



Still gotta watch Marrowbone and Last Night in Soho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Like New Mutants, Glass, and Vampire Academy.



I didn't see the last one, but Glass was good. And it was actually her that made New Mutants watchable.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 3, 2021)

Mider T said:


> >implying this isn't the best thing she's ever done.



Watch the Witch and Queen's Gambit and come back to me.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 3, 2021)

Charlie Day as Luigi could work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 4, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> I didn't see the last one, but Glass was good. And it was actually her that made New Mutants watchable.


Glass looked like another Bruce Willis movie where he seemingly forgot how to act. I don't think there's anything with Ana Taylor Joy as Peach and frankly I couldn't see anyone else that they could have picked to do the role better (like out of the younger actresses I know the only one to come to mind is Kathryn Newton from Detective Pikachu, Big Little Lies, and Supernatural). 

Anyone thinking that they were going to cast professional voice actors doesn't really understand Hollywood though and doesn't get how much of a risk these movies are. Maybe back in the day before Robin Williams did the Genie it would have been possible, but he changed shit with that performance and the money it made him. 

Anyway, I still think Oscar Isaac would be the best Mario and no one can tell me otherwise.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 4, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Glass looked like another Bruce Willis movie where he seemingly forgot how to act. I don't think there's anything with Ana Taylor Joy as Peach and frankly I couldn't see anyone else that they could have picked to do the role better (like out of the younger actresses I know the only one to come to mind is Kathryn Newton from Detective Pikachu, Big Little Lies, and Supernatural).
> 
> Anyone thinking that they were going to cast professional voice actors doesn't really understand Hollywood though and doesn't get how much of a risk these movies are. Maybe back in the day before Robin Williams did the Genie it would have been possible, but he changed shit with that performance and the money it made him.
> 
> Anyway, I still think Oscar Isaac would be the best Mario and no one can tell me otherwise.




Bruce Willis not giving a shit is just his bread and butter. Doesn't dictate if the movie he's in is good or bad. Glass was good, and a decent climax to the Unbreakable trilogy. 

Really, you can't think of anyone other than the scream queen that plays emotionally scarred bitches to play the vanilla princess?  

You dont have to understand Hollywood to realize these casts were based on blind star power rather than on who fits.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 4, 2021)

Like, Illumination prides on the fact that they do movies for cheap and pander to the lowest common denominator to make as much bank as possible. This is literally what they're good at. Easy to digest normieshit. And the star casting is a huge factor into it. They will cast huge fucking actors to play the most nothing character imaginable and people lose their shit because they're consumer zombies. Just see how people reacted at this casting.

I don't think Nintendo was ever gonna work with Disney because they want a certain level of commitment and control over their partnership. Apparently they were strict as fuck with Wreck it Ralph and denied a Mario scene where he would talk a bit. Turns out the people that made Minions are the right people for the job. Nintendo is so much into this fucking thing that they added the Illumination CEO into their board of directors. It boggles the mind.

It just goes to show that Nintendo is amazing at making games but it's essentially retarded at pretty much everything else. But they'll never stop trying because they want to be Disney and make Mario as big as Pokemon and despite what people think, Nintendo doesn't own Pokemon.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 4, 2021)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Bruce Willis not giving a shit is just his bread and butter. Doesn't dictate if the movie he's in is good or bad. Glass was good, and a decent climax to the Unbreakable trilogy.
> 
> Really, you can't think of anyone other than the scream queen that plays emotionally scarred bitches to play the vanilla princess?
> 
> You dont have to understand Hollywood to realize these casts were based on blind star power rather than on who fits.


Voices for characters are really particular things. I don’t like the voices for a lot the characters in these games as are. Like Daisy sounds better now than previously. Luigi sounds better now with his lower tone than in previous games. I actually miss Kratos’s old voice too. 

You’re never going to be able to fit the idea everyone has in their heads especially for characters who don’t talk much. God forbid they ever have to cast Link

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 10, 2021)

If Wario and Waluigi were in the movie, who do you think would be cast as them? Don’t even need to someone you want, they can be someone bad that they would realistically cast. Somehow I feel like Nick Kroll would voice one of them


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 27, 2021)

I bring Princess Peach news. Not really, but I saw this article due to the circles I run in.


_Anya Taylor-Joy has found an unexpected perk of her upcoming role. ET's Matt Cohen spoke to the 25-year-old actress at the Los Angeles premiere of Last Night in Soho on Monday, and she revealed the best part of getting to voice Princess Peach in the upcoming Super Mario Bros. animated film.

"Oh, it is so much fun. We started doing little bits and pieces of it already," The Queen's Gambit star gushed. "The greatest part is that I get to say I am doing homework or work or research just by gaming, which is pretty great."

"I have to," Joy added of playing the games in preparation for the role. "The fan base is so intense, of course I have to do it. It's so much fun."_



BlazingInferno said:


> If Wario and Waluigi were in the movie, who do you think would be cast as them? Don’t even need to someone you want, they can be someone bad that they would realistically cast. Somehow I feel like Nick Kroll would voice one of them


You know, that actually fits. 

And now that you gave me this idea: I think Jason Mantzoukas should be Wario.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## butcher50 (Nov 11, 2021)

Am I like the only person that liked and still likes the early 1990s live-action edgy interpretation of the kid-friendly Super Mario games ? (Parallel dimension Cyberpunkish city world where the "humans" evolved from lizards/dinosaurs....... because dinos were all the rage in the 90s)

I remember getting on the internet in the early 2000s and being shocked at how hated the 1993 movie was, still am.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 11, 2021)

butcher50 said:


> Am I like the only person that liked and still likes the early 1990s live-action edgy interpretation of the kid-friendly Super Mario games ? (Parallel dimension Cyberpunkish city world where the "humans" evolved from lizards/dinosaurs....... because dinos were all the rage in the 90s)
> 
> I remember getting on the internet in the early 2000s and being shocked at how hated the 1993 movie was, still am.


The movie isn’t good but I think most things from the 90s are kind of in the same boat. It’s fun, wild, and never gets boring. I think more people would love it if they kind of accepted it for what it is.

Like I unironically like it. My only gripe is they just decided not to use Peach but did keep all the Mushroom connections?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 23, 2021)

"Don't worry, guys. We don't want Mario to sound like Mario. We want Chris Pratt with some kind of accent. Or something. It'll be great. I think."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 23, 2021)

Deathbringerpt said:


> "Don't worry, guys. We don't want Mario to sound like Mario. We want Chris Pratt with some kind of accent. Or something. It'll be great. I think."


No one was going to listen to hours of what amounts to yahoos and screaming in an over the top accent. Pratt isn’t a good pick but they had to change how Mario sounds. 

The only characters in the games speaking in long sentences have historically been women and Peach sounds like she’s subtly excited about just about anything while Rosalina sounds like her Zolpidem is just kicking in.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## justcamtro (Feb 15, 2022)

Did i miss something or this is deleted.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2022)

justcamtro said:


> Did i miss something or this is deleted.


It was a leak about toys. Got this from a text I sent my friend earlier

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 14, 2022)

Why is Chris Pratt, rather than Charles Martinet, voicing Mario? Did the studio wish to have a major celebrity voice the main character?



butcher50 said:


> Am I like the only person that liked and still likes the early 1990s live-action edgy interpretation of the kid-friendly Super Mario games ? (Parallel dimension Cyberpunkish city world where the "humans" evolved from lizards/dinosaurs....... because dinos were all the rage in the 90s)
> 
> I remember getting on the internet in the early 2000s and being shocked at how hated the 1993 movie was, still am.



No, you are not the only one; that movie was not a masterpiece by any standards, but it certainly was not the worst movie ever made, and I enjoyed it, in a way similar to how I enjoyed _Batman and Robin_ or the 1998 _Godzilla_ film.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 14, 2022)

This sounds like it was made by Sonic fans. 

Sega needs to throw Sonic out and make a Persona character their mascot at this point 


DemonDragonJ said:


> Why is Chris Pratt, rather than Charles Martinet, voicing Mario? Did the studio wish to have a major celebrity voice the main character?
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are not the only one; that movie was not a masterpiece by any standards, but it certainly was not the worst movie ever made, and I enjoyed it, in a way similar to how I enjoyed _Batman and Robin_ or the 1998 _Godzilla_ film.


Because Martinet's voice would be obnoxious as fuck for 90 to 120 minutes of run time. I don't see how that's hard not to see. Sure he could do a different voice, but then what would be the point of having him do it?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 14, 2022)

Potty humor is unfortunately a mandatory thing for PG movies, it’s not just Illumination. While I liked the Sonic movies, didn’t really like how they had to make Sonic deliberately let out a big ass wet fart in the first movie.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 15, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> Potty humor is unfortunately a mandatory thing for PG movies, it’s not just Illumination. While I liked the Sonic movies, didn’t really like how they had to make Sonic deliberately let out a big ass wet fart in the first movie.


I don't even remember that lol


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 15, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> This sounds like it was made by Sonic fans.



Or anyone who pushed through your average Illumination movie.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Because Martinet's voice would be obnoxious as fuck for 90 to 120 minutes of run time. I don't see how that's hard not to see. Sure he could do a different voice, but then what would be the point of having him do it?



You're gonna tell me you hate how the Looney Tunes sound too? Or classic Disney toons? The Muppets? That's not why they recast Martinet and you know it. It's Illumination's M.O to shove movie stars into these roles, simple as.

Seems weird this even needs to be reminded but just so we're all in the same page, Illumination is _fucking_ garbage.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 15, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> Potty humor is unfortunately a mandatory thing for PG movies, it’s not just Illumination. While I liked the Sonic movies, didn’t really like how they had to make Sonic deliberately let out a big ass wet fart in the first movie.



Both movies still have a small amount of what's apparently mandatory cringe humor (How is calling Knuckles the Winter Soldier even a joke) but it's kept to a minimum.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 15, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Or anyone who pushed through your average Illumination movie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, that's part of why they recess Martinet. Like I don't like that it's Pratt, but come on, that voice is meant for short phrases here and there. Mario hardly talks in his games at all for a good reason. It would be ultra annoying to listen to that for a movie script's length of time and no one would want to sit there through it. 

Mario and Luigi have had other voices before that were just like normal Brooklyn voices in the old cartoon, I would have rather they did that with this one too, but this push to get Martinet to do that voice really shows how little people think through what they're saying. 

And I honestly have never seen an Illumination movie, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 17, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Because Martinet's voice would be obnoxious as fuck for 90 to 120 minutes of run time. I don't see how that's hard not to see. Sure he could do a different voice, but then what would be the point of having him do it?



I disagree with that, as I had no trouble with his voice in _Mario Teaches Typing,_ which is actually his debut in the role, not _Super Mario 64,_ as is commonly believed; anyone other than Charles Martinet voicing Mario would be the equivalent of someone other than Masako Nozawa voicing Goku or someone other than Peter Cullen voicing Optimus Prime.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 17, 2022)

Captain Lou will always be my Mario.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 17, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I disagree with that, as I had no trouble with his voice in _Mario Teaches Typing,_ which is actually his debut in the role, not _Super Mario 64,_ as is commonly believed; anyone other than Charles Martinet voicing Mario would be the equivalent of someone other than Masako Nozawa voicing Goku or someone other than Peter Cullen voicing Optimus Prime.


His debut in the role was a Pinball machine and the first time he was credited for it was a trade show thing where he responded live through a machine that let him look out and answer questions people had. But those things are not movies. Most Mario games don't have as much dialogue as one episode of a TV show and most dialogue is spoken by Peach or Rosalina when it is there. Even then, I wouldn't say Sam Kelly's Peach is right for a movie (though it's not because it's obnoxious).

I would have rather them hire real voice actors, but the only parts of Nintendo that consistently hire from a pool of real voice talents are over at Intelligent Systems (and some of those people they work with would be great, like Cherami Leigh would make a great Rosalina.

But that Mario voice would legit get annoying and it also doesn't make much sense why he has that accent being from Brooklyn, if that's the back story they're going to go with.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 17, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *His debut in the role was a Pinball machine and the first time he was credited for it was a trade show thing where he responded live through a machine that let him look out and answer questions people had.* But those things are not movies. Most Mario games don't have as much dialogue as one episode of a TV show and most dialogue is spoken by Peach or Rosalina when it is there. Even then, I wouldn't say Sam Kelly's Peach is right for a movie (though it's not because it's obnoxious).
> 
> I would have rather them hire real voice actors, but the only parts of Nintendo that consistently hire from a pool of real voice talents are over at Intelligent Systems (and some of those people they work with would be great, like Cherami Leigh would make a great Rosalina.
> 
> But that Mario voice would legit get annoying and it also doesn't make much sense why he has that accent being from Brooklyn, if that's the back story they're going to go with.



I actually did not know that, so I thank you for informing about it, but I still do not think that his voice would be obnoxious for a feature-length movie, because he is simply so iconic as Mario.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 17, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I actually did not know that, so I thank you for informing about it, but I still do not think that his voice would be obnoxious for a feature-length movie, because he is simply so iconic as Mario.


I honestly think that the cartoon Mario is a better voice, having grown up with that and having it be what I remember. Japan had an anime Mario voice over there in 1986 with "Super Mario Bros.: The Great Mission to Rescue Princess Peach!" so depending on your age and country of origin you're going to think different. I'm old enough to remember Link having a voice and Mega Man using the word "mega" all the damn time.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 17, 2022)

Here are some clips that are ummm...for some reason like this:

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 17, 2022)

"Parmesan plumber" LOL


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 17, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> "Parmesan plumber" LOL


That's what I want in my Mario movie, bad puns and vaguely sexual jokes that kids won't get.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 18, 2022)

It will forever be a gross injustice that Nintendo added the DK Rap to Smash, but not the Super Mario Bros Super Show OP/EDs.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 18, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> It will forever be a gross injustice that Nintendo added the DK Rap to Smash, but not the Super Mario Bros Super Show OP/EDs.


The real crime against humanity is this song isn't in there:

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 19, 2022)

Look, all I want is Chris Pratt at least trying to sound cartoony with an italian accent. That's it. 

Mario is a cartoon. They're supposed to sound quirky.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 21, 2022)

I feel like there’ll be a trailer when the new Minions movie comes out. But honestly, I feel like the movie is getting delayed.


----------



## Karma (Apr 25, 2022)

I thought this was a parody account at first glance

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2022)

Smash Bros. Cinematic Universe incoming

Reactions: Winner 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 25, 2022)

I called it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 26, 2022)

Karma said:


> I thought this was a parody account at first glance


I was just about to post the article about this. Well this kind of sucks. I was looking forward to this, but they haven't done any real press on this thing other than announcing the movie. I also suspect that next year we might see the announcement of a new Nintendo system. 









						Nintendo postpones Super Mario movie until spring 2023
					

Japanese videogames maker Nintendo Co Ltd said on Tuesday it was delaying the release of its film using Super Mario Bros characters to April 2023 from late this year.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 26, 2022)

Nintendo seems to be doing a lot of reshuffling of their big titles thanks to the BotW2 delay. And looking at the original and new release periods for both BotW2 and the Mario movie, they seem to really want them released close to each other. 

A Zelda movie teaser at the end to open the doors for the Smash Cinematic Universe ontop of capitilizing and magnifying BotW2 hype is now seemingly emerged from the planes of mere fantasy and is now within the realms of hopeful possibility


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 26, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Nintendo seems to be doing a lot of reshuffling of their big titles thanks to the BotW2 delay. And looking at the original and new release periods for both BotW2 and the Mario movie, they seem to really want them released close to each other.
> 
> A Zelda movie teaser at the end to open the doors for the Smash Cinematic Universe ontop of capitilizing and magnifying BotW2 hype is now seemingly emerged from the planes of mere fantasy and is now within the realms of hopeful possibility


Well there's like six titles coming out in two months here. I am starting to think that we might be seeing the tail end of the Switch releases and the next console might be coming right behind the new Zelda.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 26, 2022)

I just realized that the new date coincides with the opening of Super Nintendo World US.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 26, 2022)

Mider T said:


> I just realized that the new date coincides with the opening of Super Nintendo World US.


That's kind of neat. Too bad it's over there in Hell.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2022)

There is a report plot summary floating around, take this with a grain of salt as it is unconfirmed. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




The plot summary was posted on the Internet and can be read in full below. Journalist Jeff Grob has in  The same details were confirmed. Logically, this information contains potential spoilers for the entire movie.

The animated film will begin in New Dino, a “real-world” city where, according to the movie, Mario also competes with Donkey Kong. Mario, famous in this universe, has been going into the sewers to investigate the battles between turtles and gorillas. 

In the sewers, he will be transported via a warp pipe to the Mushroom Kingdom, where Bowser has kidnapped Princess Peach. Luigi will follow Mario and stumble upon Yoshi in the Forbidden Forest. The brothers will come face to face against the chariot. 

Moreover, the plot summary states that there are many songs in the game (including a song about the life of a plumber), that Mario and Luigi have distinct accents for people from Brooklyn, that several notable enemies from the Mario world are in the movie and Mario opens a plumbing company in the Kingdom of Mushrooms at the end of the movie.

The above details have not been officially confirmed. Super Mario was supposed to hit theaters at the end of this year, but  The film has been postponed to the spring of 2023. 

It was announced last year that Chris Pratt (Guardians of the Galaxy, Jurassic World, Parks and Recreation) will be the voice of Mario. Jack Black votes for Bowser, Seth Rogen for Donkey Kong, Anna Taylor-Joy (Queen’s Gambit) for Princess Peach, and Charlie Day (it’s always sunny in Philadelphia) to Luigi. Keegan-Michael Key also provides the voice of Toad, Kevin Michael Richardson as Kamek, Fred Armisen as Cranky Kong and Sebastian Maniscalco as Spike.




Source:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 20, 2022)

Hmm

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tayimus (Jun 20, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> Hmm


 

I'm very intrigued.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 20, 2022)

We heard Pratt in Lego movie like there’s noting glaringly bad with him. There are just a lot of great VAs out there who could do this job

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 20, 2022)

Okay, but what does the de facto Mario VA have to say about Chris Pratt's performance?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 20, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Okay, but what does the de facto Mario VA have to say about Chris Pratt's performance?


He’s not going to say possibly anything bad until way after the movie is out and if it isn’t well received


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 20, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> He’s not going to say possibly anything bad until way after the movie is out and it isn’t well received


 

There's only two canon Mario voices, "fuck you, Luigi" Brooklyn Mario and "Bing Bing Wahoo!" Mario. 


Anything else is sacrilege, so it better be close to Brooklyn Mario.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 25, 2022)

I hope at the end of the second act there's a montage where Mario has to learn to backwards long jump so he can transcend to a parallel universe where Bowser didn't win.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jun 25, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> I hope at the end of the second act there's a montage where Mario has to learn to backwards long jump so he can transcend to a parallel universe where Bowser didn't win.


No, we musn't incur the chaos of Speedrunner Mario

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 13, 2022)

A reminder that this movie is still coming out


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 13, 2022)

Yeah. They moved it back to coincide with the nintendo theme park opening


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 22, 2022)

Interesting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2022)

Is this live action? Or animated hoping for the latter


----------



## BlazingInferno (Sep 27, 2022)

Huey Freeman said:


> Is this live action? Or *animated* hoping for the later


This. Done by the people responsible for the Minions tho.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 27, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> This. Done by the people responsible for the Minions tho.


I mean the minions movies are competent, they're just lazy as is the stuff like Sing. I am hoping that Mario might be different with Nintendo's involvement and because there is actually source material to draw from and not just a bland generic idea like "what if pets did people stuff when people weren't around" or "what if cute animals sang".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 4, 2022)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 4, 2022)

Where’d my mans ass go? 

I guess this is why Peach is always making them cakes.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 5, 2022)

I love Chris Pratt!


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 6, 2022)

Soon...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 6, 2022)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Soon...



Unfortunately, Sonic never said "Always Pee after Sex" after two movies so I'm not holding my breath for this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 6, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 6, 2022)

that was short af

but Bowser looked metal

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 6, 2022)

Pratt using his normal voice was pretty disappointing. 
Jack Black sounds good I guess.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 6, 2022)

Looks decent.


----------



## Yamato (Oct 6, 2022)

Looks fun. Looking forward to seeing it


----------



## Punished Kiba (Oct 6, 2022)

Toad's voice is perfect


----------



## Mider T (Oct 6, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> that was short af
> 
> but Bowser looked metal


That wasn't Metal Bowser.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 6, 2022)

Looking forward to this, also a picture of Peach might have leaked and she's adorable, so I'm happy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Oct 6, 2022)

I like how Luigi's steps are a little lighter and slower than Mario's, just like the game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Oct 6, 2022)

The night and day difference between jack trying to sound different and pratt being pratt with a brooklyn accent sent me 

the animation looks pretty good imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 6, 2022)

Normal voice mario kind of works in the context of the game universe, since the original story is that he's a plumber from Brooklyn who gets pulled into an interdimensional warp pipe to begin with. Maybe he grows into the Charles Martinet persona later.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 6, 2022)

Love how Boswer's Floating Castle has some design cues from the one in OG Paper Mario

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 6, 2022)

Pilaf said:


> Normal voice mario kind of works in the context of the game universe, since the original story is that he's a plumber from Brooklyn who gets pulled into an interdimensional warp pipe to begin with. Maybe he grows into the Charles Martinet persona later.


The Charles Martinet voice is when he gets possessed like how Yugi does in Yu-Gi-Oh

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 6, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The Charles Martinet voice is when he gets possessed like how Yugi does in Yu-Gi-Oh


It's from all the mushrooms and brain damage from breaking bricks with his fucking head _all the time_.

Liking Jack Black's Bowser voice, right up there with the doofy father voice from Sunshine.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 6, 2022)

After watching again, I don't mind the Pratt phone-in voice as much as I did at first.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 6, 2022)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> After watching again, I don't mind the Pratt phone-in voice as much as I did at first.


Remember: Mario was literally just a guy from Brooklyn.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 6, 2022)

He's seen some shit!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 6, 2022)

Is anyone here at NYCCC

French dub Mario is doing some extra shit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Big Bob (Oct 6, 2022)

When are the French not doing extra shit.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 6, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Is anyone here at NYCCC


I was gonna go this year but decided against it.


----------



## JFF (Oct 6, 2022)

Hmm, not sure what to make with that. The graphics look solid, but otherwise ? I expected a little more  Other opinions ?


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 6, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yamato (Oct 6, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Is anyone here at NYCCC
> 
> French dub Mario is doing some extra shit


I prefer French Mario over Pratt Mario

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 6, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 7, 2022)

Looks okay. Bowser and his gang was pretty cool. Chris Pratt sounds boring as hell, as expected. I like how in most other languages, the voice actors actually try to sound like Mario.

Luigi actually looks like Charlie, for some reason.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 7, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Looks okay. Bowser and his gang was pretty cool. Chris Pratt sounds boring as hell, as expected. I like how in most other languages, the voice actors actually try to sound like Mario.
> 
> Luigi actually looks like Charlie, for some reason.


----------



## Yonatan (Oct 7, 2022)

How does Chris Pratt still have a career? He's so one-dimensional and boring, especially when it comes to voice acting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jouninja (Oct 7, 2022)

What!? I honestly thought this was going to be live action, I was expecting Chris to look like this rendition of Mario in this fan remake of the game.


I was surprised to see the trailer be a near faithful adaptation of the games. This is the reverse of what I thought the Sonic movies would be like, faithful adaptations, but those ended up live actions, although they where done well much to my surprise.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Oct 8, 2022)

The penguins


----------



## Mider T (Oct 8, 2022)

Why did I just notice that Luigi was being chased by Dry Bones and ran into a mansion?


----------



## Brian (Oct 9, 2022)

It was better than I thought, for some reason I thought it would be live action with Chris Pratt dressed as Mario

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 10, 2022)

Luigi still the most dangerous out the two brothers

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 11, 2022)

Bowser is Great.
Chris "Mario" Pratt though didn't even try to do anything with his Mario Voice. Talk about Lazy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 17, 2022)

Jouninja said:


> What!? I honestly thought this was going to be live action, I was expecting Chris to look like this rendition of Mario in this fan remake of the game.
> 
> 
> I was surprised to see the trailer be a near faithful adaptation of the games. This is the reverse of what I thought the Sonic movies would be like, faithful adaptations, but those ended up live actions, although they where done well much to my surprise.





Brian said:


> It was better than I thought, for some reason I thought it would be live action with Chris Pratt dressed as Mario


How did y'all think that Illumination, the studio that makes Minions, was going to make a live action movie?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jouninja (Oct 18, 2022)

Has anybody posted this yet? lol






Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> How did y'all think that Illumination, the studio that makes Minions, was going to make a live action movie?


I didn't even know Illumination was doing it. I don't keep up much with movie news, so i just heard a blerb about a somebody making a Mario movie starring Chriss Pratt months ago and never checked on it again till this trailer came out and the twitter feed put right in my face when I logged in the other day.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 16, 2022)

So this is the exact point I was making before about this. Mario has never really spoken for very long. I doubt many of you played the Mario typing game or Mario vs DK, most of the time he only speaks in 3 - 5 word phrases.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 26, 2022)

Everyone has been saying the trailer is coming during the game awards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jouninja (Nov 27, 2022)

If they had gone the live action route with Chris Pratt as himself in Mario clothes, they could have cast Stone Cold as Toad.  
I guess the days of *NOT* a being a faithful adaption to the source material are long gone, for better or worse.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 28, 2022)

Is Chris Pratt gonna talk more about stomping on Koopas?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 28, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> Is Chris Pratt gonna talk more about stomping on Koopas?


This is modeled after the throne room in Odyssey.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 28, 2022)

I see Pauline


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 28, 2022)

Fair warning bro, NBC Universal or whoever will come after you for this shit. They took my tweet down lmao


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 28, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Fair warning bro, NBC Universal or whoever will come after you for this shit. They took my tweet down lmao


As long as I’m not the making the tweet it shouldn’t be an issue. Those tweets will be gone before the day is over lol


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 28, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> As long as I’m not the making the tweet it shouldn’t be an issue. Those tweets will be gone before the day is over lol


I mean I didn't get a warning or a strike it was just gone. I wonder though, that was before Elon fired everyone. They might not be able to get in touch with someone to remove it. Last week an entire movie was posted on Twitter for like a day.


----------



## 12771a (Nov 29, 2022)

this movie looks amazing. I assume mario is going to be teleported from nyc to the kingdom so a fish-out-of-water story.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 29, 2022)

12771a said:


> this movie looks amazing. I assume mario is going to be teleported from nyc to the kingdom so a fish-out-of-water story.


People assume it's NYC but I think that since Pauline is visible it will be New Donk. I could be wrong or he could first land near New Donk and go from there, but it really seems like they aren't using the our dimension vs the Mushroom Kingdom in it's own dimension anymore. Which is kind of sad, because it was in the original anime and in the old movie and the old TV show. 

But New Donk is a good stand in and it's nice to see Pauline getting some love. I do hope down the line they include Daisy and Rosalina.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 29, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> People assume it's NYC but I think that since Pauline is visible it will be New Donk. I could be wrong or he could first land near New Donk and go from there, but it really seems like they aren't using the our dimension vs the Mushroom Kingdom in it's own dimension anymore. Which is kind of sad, because it was in the original anime and in the old movie and the old TV show.
> 
> But New Donk is a good stand in and it's nice to see Pauline getting some love. I do hope down the line they include Daisy and Rosalina.



It's Brooklyn.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 29, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's Brooklyn.


Does it say somewhere? People keep saying that and I am like where is this at?

Also why is Pauline?

Trailer is live, Minamoto's mic is a mess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 29, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Also why is Pauline?


How is Pauline?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 29, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> How is Pauline?


Didn't notice her in this trailer, got a lot of Luigi, Peach, and some Toad. A good deal of Bowser too.





I made these from some screen grabs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OLK (Nov 29, 2022)

And Cranky Kong.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 29, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2022)

Peach looking like she's about to sit on the casting couch and get to work.


----------



## Karma (Nov 29, 2022)

It was a smart choice making Luigi the damsel


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2022)

Wonder if Daisy will make an appearance?

Anyway Illumination might have struck another gold mine with this one.  The trailer looks really good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 29, 2022)

Looks grand, rich and full of life. Me impressed. And me likey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 29, 2022)

Yeah, I think it looks pretty good. Chris Pratt's voice is the only thing I'm not sure about, but... to be fair... Mario's voice was always going to be a point of contention.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 30, 2022)

Watching it again with my fanboy glasses on. And it still held up nicely to be honest. But the main thing that rubbed me wrong was Peach with the halberd. Peach don't use no halberds in the games. No one uses no halberds in the games. Halberds aint in the games. They might as well have given her a machine gun for how out of place it is. You want her to take charge and show she's ready for battle, cool. But atleast be true to the world in doing so. Have her light up a fire flower or grab a giant hammer.  (Someone please post a picture of a halberd being used by the Mushroom Kingdom forces in the games so I can say I was wrong and get rid of this nerdy feeling).

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 30, 2022)

Princess Peach looks off, especially with the girl boss halberd bit but she's using a fire flower which gives me Super Princess Peach game vibes. I'll take it.

And the whole fish out of water who sucks at platforming so we can do wacky physical comedy is...huh...Illumination tier alright but Chris Pratt can't even fucking scream properly when the model is just cartoonishly bellowing like a banshee.

Like, no one is making an effort to sound like their characters except Jack Black but at least they're putting  excitement into it. Chris already sucks but he's somehow dragging his feet. I don't even think he likes the role, every other actor acts like they're pumped, he can't even do that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 30, 2022)

French Peach sounds so hot

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 30, 2022)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> French Peach sounds so hot



And French Mario sounds like Mario.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## blakstealth (Nov 30, 2022)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah, I think it looks pretty good. Chris Pratt's voice is the only thing I'm not sure about, but... to be fair... Mario's voice was always going to be a point of contention.


what do you mean. he's perfect

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 30, 2022)

Oh God. Oh no.

I've just had a horrible premonition. 

The toads will be the new minions or baby yodas in cringe boomer facebook memes.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Nov 30, 2022)

When did Mario’s bro ever become a damsel that needs rescuing? What’s this archive for our evil villain?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 1, 2022)

People be mad that Peach isn’t a damsel in distress in the movie


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 1, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> People be mad that Peach isn’t a damsel in distress in the movie



You spelled "Out of Character" wrong.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 1, 2022)

Honestly though, I think she should be captured at least once by Bowser, if they’re successful enough to crank out more movies.

And @blakstealth, change the thread title since banana will make excuses for not changing the title of his own thread


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 1, 2022)

Luffyfan38 said:


> When did Mario’s bro ever become a damsel that needs rescuing? What’s this archive for our evil villain?




Luigi has been a victim for years, and I'm saying that as a guy who mains Luigi.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 1, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You spelled "Out of Character" wrong.



Peach has her own series of games where she's the protagonist and she's a party member in Mario Bros. 2, Mario RPG and some Paper Mario games. It's not necessarily out of character in the wider SMB universe for her to kick ass. In the games where she's captured it's usually because Bowser snuck up on her or she wasn't as familiar with the threat the Koopas pose.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 1, 2022)

Pilaf said:


> Peach has her own series of games where she's the protagonist and she's a party member in Mario Bros. 2, Mario RPG and some Paper Mario games. It's not necessarily out of character in the wider SMB universe for her to kick ass. In the games where she's captured it's usually because Bowser snuck up on her or she wasn't as familiar with the threat the Koopas pose.



...I'm aware. Super Princess Peach is a game that I somehow kinda love. Peach has been more than capable in several games while still maintaining her princess persona.

Doesn't make that stupid Halberd scene any less cringe.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 2, 2022)

Pilaf said:


> Oh God. Oh no.
> 
> I've just had a horrible premonition.
> 
> The toads will be the new minions or baby yodas in cringe boomer facebook memes.


I can shut that down. Tell them Toads are gender neutral. It’s true. Boomers hate that shit.




How long before this movie gets me banned from social media platform?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 5, 2022)

I found a trailer with more footage in it. Like there is some of Mario jumping on bullet bills and completing an obstacle course.

I would repost it over there, but they literally copy right struck my Reddit account the other day lol


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 5, 2022)

When they actually make movies with those specific characters, let them use spiked dildo weapons for all I care. Unfortunately for that person's shitty argument, this is Peach we're talking about. I know western media is all about "modern audiences" and transforming everything to suit current tastes without a single iota of care about how characters actually are but not everything needs to be pointless and inconsistent like Capeshit.

Saying Peach using weapons is fucking stupid isn't the same as saying "Women shouldn't use weapons", it's fucking bizarre this needs pointing out but I guess people can't help but make everything about gender wars.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 5, 2022)

Deathbringerpt said:


> When they actually make movies with those specific characters, let them use spiked dildo weapons for all I care. Unfortunately for that person's shitty argument, this is Peach we're talking about. I know western media is all about "modern audiences" and transforming everything to suit current tastes without a single iota of care about how characters actually are but not everything needs to be pointless and inconsistent like Capeshit.
> 
> Saying Peach using weapons is fucking stupid isn't the same as saying "Women shouldn't use weapons", it's fucking bizarre this needs pointing out but I guess people can't help but make everything about gender wars.


He claimed to be queer but was complaining about the fact they made her her masculine. It's like she is in motorcycle suit, which she has for a few games now and she is in two games I can think of where she uses fucking guns to fight. It felt like such a weird argument for him to make. Like women can be feminine and still fight and a lot of things have shown that without being cringe about it.

And honestly, most of the super hero movies have been pretty close to _some _part of their source material. The thing is, just like Mario, there is a lot of timelines and things to draw from. You could base the whole movie on just the 3D games which have different stuff going on than the older ones. Or you could even base them off the RPG games and even have 3 different sets of games to pull from there (Mario & Luigi series, Mario RPG to game, or the Paper Mario stuff).

Like the Legend of the Seven Stars Peach is a little ditzier than other incarnations and at one point I think Mario finds her dildo?




Or I saw people claiming that they stole Daisy's personality for her. She's also been sassy, but not in the same way Daisy is:






Like really, a lot of the character work for these characters gets done in the RPGs, with the exception of Rosalina who has always kind of been more developed. But they had a few choices in how to build them when pulling from source material and they could have even mixed different incarnations.


----------



## Yamato (Dec 8, 2022)

Smooth


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 8, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 8, 2022)

No rails on anything, this place would be a safety inspector's nightmare


----------



## Mider T (Dec 8, 2022)

This looks fun.  Good music sync too


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 9, 2022)

Mider T said:


> This looks fun.  Good music sync too


Yeah, it looks like a fun time. Which means why the fuck did they make garbage like sing and minions 

You know what, you might be a secret minion

You are yellow.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Dec 9, 2022)

This film is going to be chock-full of Easter Eggs.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 16, 2022)

Wth

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 16, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> Wth


I guess he legit came.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 16, 2022)

If he didn't go hand himself, maybe he should.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 16, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> Wth


I believed his story until he said Avatar 2 was phenomenal.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 20, 2022)

In another universe


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 20, 2022)

BlazingInferno said:


> In another universe


I am glad they aren't rushing it. I feel like this looks way better than I expected at least.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Psychic (Dec 27, 2022)

I'm really looking forward to this, trailer was awesome.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yamato (Jan 5, 2023)

Been waiting since 1:20 for Universal to open their reservation page for Super Nintendo World

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 5, 2023)

Yamato said:


> Been waiting since 1:20 for Universal to open their reservation page for Super Nintendo World


Not going anywhere near this place for at least a year lol.


----------



## Yamato (Jan 5, 2023)

Delayed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 6, 2023)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Not going anywhere near this place for at least a year lol.



Friend of mine went to the Japanese one last November. Basically paid triple digits to wait 2, sometimes 3 hours for each ride. Needless to say, he did see the whole thing.

This is why I hate these places.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 6, 2023)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Friend of mine went to the Japanese one last November. Basically paid triple digits to wait 2, sometimes 3 hours for each ride. Needless to say, he did see the whole thing.
> 
> This is why I hate these places.


The Harry Potter one was real bad when it opened


----------



## Psychic (Jan 6, 2023)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The Harry Potter one was real bad when it opened


I had an injury at the time, and they moved me to the front of the line.


----------



## Yamato (Monday at 2:13 PM)

I was on my laptop and checked the reservation link for Super Nintendo World. Noticed the link was already there to reserve before the time Universal said it was open. Got a spot on the first day and first time slot 


Now the site is slow

Reactions: Like 2


----------

